# My Favorite Gun is Missing



## CatD7 (Jul 25, 2011)

Damn, I don't remember where I left my Glock 19. It is bugging me, like an annoying song you can't get out of your head.


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

Probably just shouldn't leave those around...


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

:blink::blink::blink:


----------



## Stopper (Nov 5, 2011)

CatD7 said:


> Damn, I don't remember where I left my Glock 19. It is bugging me, like an annoying song you can't get out of your head.


 As long as you didn't leave it with the body...


----------



## Muddauber (Jan 26, 2008)

Whew, What a relief. I thought your favorite tape gun was missing.:laughing:


----------



## CatD7 (Jul 25, 2011)

Found it!!!! Damn, I am relieved. I dropped it in a customers attic! I had to go up there to fix an can light that had gotten pushed through the drywall by a cable tv installer.


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

What were you doing in a customers attic with a glock?


----------



## Stopper (Nov 5, 2011)

gazman said:


> What were you doing in a customers attic with a glock?


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

gazman said:


> What were you doing in a customers attic with a glock?


He must have some pretty nasty customers if u need a Glock with u!
Sh*t i bet he gets payed on time!!!!:lol:
Hey CatD7 is that the Midwest u stay or the Wildwest??:2guns:


----------



## CatD7 (Jul 25, 2011)

VANMAN said:


> He must have some pretty nasty customers if u need a Glock with u!
> Sh*t i bet he gets payed on time!!!!:lol:
> Hey CatD7 is that the Midwest u stay or the Wildwest??:2guns:




I am always armed. When seconds count, the cops are only minutes away. Always be prepared, so you can always be free.

I have never had to resort to violence to get paid. You just have to be creative. Like I said in a previous thread, If a GC is not paying you, start courting his mother. The checkbook will materialize out of nowhere.


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

CatD7 said:


> I am always armed. When seconds count, the cops are only minutes away. Always be prepared, so you can always be free.
> 
> I have never had to resort to violence to get paid. You just have to be creative. Like I said in a previous thread, If a GC is not paying you, start courting his mother. The checkbook will materialize out of nowhere.


 **** chief i like ur style:thumbup:
I think every1 should carry a gun!:thumbsup:
By the way creative with a shooter or shagging is mother is about as good as i could think off!!:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

Sorry CAD but i have a gun but it is a Browning 525 Hunter shot gun:thumbup:
**** lad if i turned up 2 a job with that thing i would go 2 jail!!:blink:


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

CatD7 said:


> I am always armed. When seconds count, the cops are only minutes away. Always be prepared, so you can always be free.
> 
> I have never had to resort to violence to get paid. You just have to be creative. Like I said in a previous thread, If a GC is not paying you, start courting his mother. The checkbook will materialize out of nowhere.


CatD7 u r 1 o them nut boxes i should b very scared off! But instead u make me want 2 come face 2 face with u so i can sh*t my pants and run like ****!!!:jester:
Na lad i love guns and i do believe we should all carry them just like the old days!:thumbsup:
**** LAD I LEFT MY SHIRT ON WHEN HAVIN A DUMP SO THATS THAT ****ED!!!!!!
PUT UR TOOL AWAY AS A GLOCK IS A SMALL GUN AN URS IS CALLED A PEA SHOOTER!


----------

